# Alexander McQueen Skull scarves.



## Glitziegal (Oct 30, 2006)

Anyone else love these.  I know they have been seen on a lot of "it" celebrities, but I just love them.  
That said I love skulls, and piratey style things.

I have one in red, and have just ordered a black one.

If you aren't sure what I mean heres a few piccies


----------



## oddinary (Oct 30, 2006)

I'd love one, but how much was it?


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_I'd love one, but how much was it?_

 
I got mine from E-Bay from a lady who bulk buys then directly from the source.

I paid a very reasonable £37.95.  It is def authentic too, I've checked the logos etc.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Oct 30, 2006)

I looove those, I so want one.  Lol, even my best friend's husband got one.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 30, 2006)

i saw knockoffs of those at rue 21 for like 10$


----------



## lara (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a black-on-white AmQ scarf, and a couple of Wheels & Dollbaby skull scarfs.


----------



## ette (Oct 30, 2006)

I have two, the black and white, and the navy blue and pale blue...I got them last spring and LOVE them.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 1, 2006)

that scarf is toooo cute


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 2, 2006)

I like my skull scarf better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  $8.99 @ Charlotte Russe!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_I like my skull scarf better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  $8.99 @ Charlotte Russe!




_

 
oooh cuteness!
now im going to have to check out charlotte russ


----------



## kimb (Nov 2, 2006)

Do you have a photo of them or a link where i can see? I love skulls!


----------

